# UEFI boot support



## rjka (Nov 28, 2013)

Did something change in above matter? I can't boot my FreeBSD 9.2 after installing it on a motherboard with UEFI*.*


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2013)

Nothing has changed, you still cannot UEFI boot FreeBSD. It should boot fine if you set CSM to legacy boot though.


----------



## neel (Nov 28, 2013)

Try installing FreeBSD with an MBR partitioning scheme.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2013)

It should work with a GPT scheme too. Even with ZFS. I have FreeBSD running on several UEFI machines and most of them boot off a GPT ZFS install. Dual booting Windows and FreeBSD on GPT is a different matter though. Windows needs to UEFI boot and FreeBSD needs legacy boot.


----------



## rjka (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a Gigabyte H77M-HD3 motherboard and I tried every configuration in BIOS/UEFI. No success. I can't boot FreeBSD with GPT. I always get a "no boot device" message.


----------

